# iTouch & iOS4



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 2nd generation iTouch iPod and when I click on the update I get this messages:

*Updating to iOS will delete all media, including iTunes stores purchases. To preserve your media, update this on the computer where you sync, music, videos and photos.*

_Updating on this computer will only preserve apps, contacts calender, text messages, and other settings. Please do not interrupt the update, which may take an hour or longer to complete. iTunes will verify the software update with Apple._

What the heck? !

I manually control my iPod Touch apps, music, and videos via my Compaq/HP Notebooks. I have iTunes is on three computers (Apple iBook G4, 8 year old Compaq Presario Notebook OS XP3 30GB HDD with no more space, & 2 year old HP OS Vista Notebook) I'm at a lost how to upgrade or if I can at all. Help! Thank you in advance.


----------

